# Jason Collins Has Right Elbow Surgery



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Minnesota Timberwolves center Jason Collins had surgery to repair a ruptured triceps tendon in his right elbow.
> 
> The team said Thursday that Collins was injured in a freak golf accident when his cart skidded on some wet ground and tipped over.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/10972647


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good thing they have Calvin Booth.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

wow I didn't know the Grizz traded him


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Good thing they have Calvin Booth.


:laugh:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn

there goes the t'wolves playoff hopes


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Not to make a big deal of it, but I actually think this matters a little more than you may think. Collins was going to be able to step in and provide the size, a little defense and a few fouls on certain nights. We're not a big team up front, obviously. I think Collins complements our other bigs more than, say, Doleac would. This means AJ and/or Love spend even more time in the middle against bigger guys, probably racking up even more fouls. Granted a lot of teams don't have decent true centers, but it's still nice to have a big body to throw at people.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

luther said:


> Not to make a big deal of it, but I actually think this matters a little more than you may think. Collins was going to be able to step in and provide the size, a little defense and a few fouls on certain nights. We're not a big team up front, obviously. I think Collins complements our other bigs more than, say, Doleac would. This means AJ and/or Love spend even more time in the middle against bigger guys, probably racking up even more fouls. Granted a lot of teams don't have decent true centers, but it's still nice to have a big body to throw at people.


This is luck for the Timberwolves. The man is awful. Absolutely God awful. I had watched him for the past five years before he was in Minnesota. He was decent about three seasons ago, now he just doesn't seem to have it anymore. He has absolutely no place in the N.B.A. greater than maybe eighth man off of the bench, and that's stretching it unless he's on a terrible team. Doleac is absolutely a better option. Collins offensive game isn't just anemic, it's non-existent. His defense isn't there anymore either. He has height, a large body, and might be able to stop some of the smaller individuals that thrive on bullying in the paint that have little to no skill, but other than that his defense has fallen off of the planet. He cannot be a help defender. There are so many bad things to say about him that they wouldn't fit in this thread. Personality wise he isn't a detriment, but he simply isn't a good player. He makes Madsen look good.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

So, you *do* like him or you *don't* like him? :biggrin:


----------

